# Fabregas è del Como. E' fatta.



## admin (14 Luglio 2022)

Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.



Mah


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


Ma vai a quel paese di marzio.. io credevo che annunciassi una bomba sul milan visto che stavi parlando del milan.. mi aspettavo l'annuncio delle visite mediche di cdk e ziyech


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.



Cos ? 
Mi state dicendo che Galliani si è fatto sfuggire Fabregas ?
E che Fabregas ha accettato l'offerta del Como ?
Ma cosa sta diventando il calcio,una giungla ????


----------



## @[email protected] (14 Luglio 2022)

I proprietari del Como, due fratelli indonesiani sono nella top 100 delle persone più ricche al mondo. Più ricche dei vari Zhang e Abramovich messi assieme. Quest'anno in B si sono piazzati tranquillamente a metà classifica ma stanno costruendo una bella squadra per tentare la salita in A. Il progetto e la voglia di spendere ci sono e dopo i vari fallimenti maturati con la gestione Preziosi & c. se lo meritano.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> I proprietari del Como, due fratelli indonesiani sono nella top 100 delle persone più ricche al mondo. Più ricche dei vari Zhang e Abramovich messi assieme. Quest'anno in B si sono piazzati tranquillamente a metà classifica ma stanno costruendo una bella squadra per tentare la salita in A. Il progetto e la voglia di spendere ci sono e dopo i vari fallimenti maturati con la gestione Preziosi & c. se lo meritano.


Benissimo per la Serie A se questi sono ricchi e vengono a migliorare il livello.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


Come ha fatto il Monza a farsi scappare un altro morto?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Luglio 2022)

Ma come si fa? Persino il Como fa più mercato del Milan.


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa? Persino il Como fa più mercato del Milan.


avresti voluto Fabregas?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> avresti voluto Fabregas?


10 anni fa si


----------



## chicagousait (14 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


E io che pensavo si fosse ritirato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Luglio 2022)

Como e Palermo le vedremo presto in A


----------



## Zenos (15 Luglio 2022)

Pare che l'agente gli abbia detto: dove vuoi giocare? lui non ha capito ed ha risposto Como? Il resto è storia...
Buonanotte


----------



## Marilson (15 Luglio 2022)

ma e' proprio lui?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.



Noi prendiamo Carlota.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


Qualcuno che conosce la sorella Carlotta mi aveva detto che doveva arrivare di domenica


----------



## Roger84 (15 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma vai a quel paese di marzio.. io credevo che annunciassi una bomba sul milan visto che stavi parlando del milan.. mi aspettavo l'annuncio delle visite mediche di cdk e ziyech


Stessa cosa io.


----------



## sampapot (15 Luglio 2022)

è addirittura più giovane di Giroud!!! in passato avrebbe fatto comodo anche a noi, magri al posto di Biglia ad esempio


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Luglio 2022)

Per la B eè tanta roba anche se cammina


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2022)

Carlotta aveva previsto tutto, aveva sbagliato solo di qualche decennio e di qualche decina di km


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Luglio 2022)

Fabregas non ha scelto il Como,ha scelto il lago di Como.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


un galliani/monza beffato come sottotitolo a questa notizia ci stava alla perfezione


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


Anche loro spendono più del Milan


----------



## Route66 (15 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fabregas non ha scelto il Como,ha scelto il lago di Como.


E chiamalo fesso....vabbè sono di parte non vale!!


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky Calciomercato: Fabregas giocherà nel Como, in Serie B. Lo spagnolo ha scelto di giocare in Italia e proseguirà la sua carriera nel Como.


Quindi i caschi rossoneri hanno fatto il blitz con qualche anno di ritardo e poi si sono sbagliati e hanno depositato la preda a Como?


----------

